# Cat lovers VS Dog lovers



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Differences Between Dog Lovers And Cat Lovers

Of course, it would be stupid to deal with absolutes with such broad generalisations, yet I can't help but agree with certain traits being a cat lover myself -

I have no respect for authority for instance, and despite being social I am rather untrusting. I also admit since quitting alcohol I'm not very outgoing - if it wasn't for my daughter pulling me out the door all the time I would probably be content with my solitude!

So, what you folks think? 
How true is this study based on your own individual observations?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I love dogs too just not as much as cats. They worship me forever, it's sweet, but... meh. Cats though, they have domesticated US! lol

But but... what do you think of the study?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like them equally.....even if cats are the harbingers of the Dark Lord.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha! Interesting study no? Believe it or not - as some folk would disbelieve based on my posts on this forum - I'm also sensitive!

I just refined it or some would even call "weaponised" it lol - intuition and empathy are not only useful traits to develop amongst your loved ones, but very useful for folks you don't like when you know what makes them tick and the ability to pick up subtle information from them like a scent!

But 'tis just me 

BTW, this is definitely one of the cutest cat pics I found:









My cat is mostly lazy, and gives me my avatar's look when I wriggle stuff in front of him lol


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

What if I love both?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bugged said:


> what's your favourite breed?
> Mine is siamese..no doubt..I like their personality


Hell that's a tough question, I can't say no to any quite frankly. Cats chose me all my life lol! Yet the most common breeds I've had including my current were domestic short hairs though I did have a really fluffy siberian (cat before current one) and bengal (cat when I grew up with - will never forget that one  RIP )

The bengal was really predatory, sometimes would hide under the table and ambush my legs, and turn back to prowl under the table again lol (Also why that pic I posted of that scottish fold prowling I find so adorable!)

Also remembered that he was so pretty that our neighbor's unsterilised cat kept trying to mount him and ram him up the ass!!!



NobodySpecial said:


> What if I love both?


Alot of people love both myself included! I grew up around dogs as well as cats, I just favor the attitude of cats more pleasing 

Anyway, we're getting off topic! What do you guys think of the study? Is it accurate for dog lovers too? 

:surprise:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I like them equally.....*even if cats are the harbingers of the Dark Lord*.


Isn't that rather the point?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Your dog will love you no matter how horrible you are. If a cat pays attention to you it means something. (in this case it means that the cat wants attention.....).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wasn't there a kids movie that came out a few years ago about a war going on between cats and dogs to take over the world? The cats were like these Nazis who's leader wanted to take over Earth, and the dogs were like James Bond operatives trying to stop the evil cats. It was actually cute in a mind numbing way.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


>


Totally agree. I don't care for cats at all. Dogs are the best! :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I love both. Also love birds and rodents. Don't have any pets anymore and likely won't get any in the future because I can't handle it when they die.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No one is posting their thoughts on the study, which was the intent of this thread


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I never put too much faith in any study of 600 college students. Though I do feel there may be a correlation to personality type with dog or cat lovers.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Me either, I don't even like the whole "16 personality type" bullcrap when every time I did the test I got different results and made me wonder if I still have psychosis!
BUT! It's fun!!! lol

What I want to know too, especially from dog lovers, what do you think about the article's claims about being "obedient" by nature? haha


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You mean this part?

10. Dog lovers are dominant
In the same study reported on by Modern Dog magazine, researchers noted that cat owners tended to possess fewer qualities associated with dominance than dog owners. These qualities included assertiveness, self-confidence, forcefulness, and persistence.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

First actually:

1. Dog lovers listen

Not too surprisingly, dog people tended to be more obedient in nature. According to an article in the Huffington Post, dog lovers “followed the rules more closely”, while cat lovers “tended to be non-conformists, preferring to be expedient rather than follow the rules”. Those of you who’ve ever tried to call your cat to you when you have company over probably understand this one.

lol


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I love cat. especially in General Gao's Chicken.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


> I love cat. especially in General Gao's Chicken.


It's actually Meow Goo Gai Pan






No no no no no no no no...........I don't eat Cats

I love BOTH Cats and Dogs - but have cats at present (since there is no room for dog and no time for walking and cats mostly take care of themselves)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Fortunately I am allergic to cats, so even if my wife wanted them (which she would have preferred them over our dogs) it was not an option :grin2:


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

I love my dog & cat. My dog is thrilled when I get up in the morning and when I come home from work. My cat follows me around the house. When I'm putting on my work boots she runs over and uses my legs as a scratching post. Not too rough though. Kind of funny.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The study doesn't really hold up for me. I tend to have more Cat-People traits according to this study. I still prefer dogs.


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

A lot of people with dogs baby them too much. I don't want the responsibility of having a dog or any more children. If I ever date again it won't be with a man that has or wants dogs. I don't want him splitting his time with me and a dog. Dogs are also too noisy.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually love both dogs and cats. However, when my last dog died, I didn't get another. I've found it very freeing not to have the continual burden of attending to her, arranging "childcare" for her when I'm away or even just busy, grooming, and those occasional 3:00 a.m. walks. Owning a dog was very much like having a young child. It was limiting in a way I don't really want to take on again right now.

With my cats, I can put down a gravity feeder and refill their automatic water bowl and leave the house for a week with no worries.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Basic"FairyDust"Love said:


> A lot of people with dogs baby them too much. I don't want the responsibility of having a dog or any more children. If I ever date again it won't be with a man that has or wants dogs. I don't want him splitting his time with me and a dog. Dogs are also too noisy.


Dogs also make better companions than most women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Dogs also make better companions than most women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With that attitude that proves exactly why I wouldn't waste my time dating a man with a dog. If he prefers a dog over a woman then he needs to keep it that way and stay single and not date since his dog can fulfill his needs.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cats steal the breath from sleeping babies. You all know that right?


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not one to generally give credence to studies like this....but I have to admit that I'm a cat lover and I fit pretty much everyone of those descriptions.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Basic"FairyDust"Love said:


> With that attitude that proves exactly why I wouldn't waste my time dating a man with a dog. If he prefers a dog over a woman then he needs to keep it that way and stay single and not date since his dog can fulfill his needs.


And your attitude is why I wouldn't waste my time with a woman who doesn't like dogs. Thankfully my gf is also a dog lover and my dog adores her. If she didn't like dogs or my dog didn't like her there is no way the relationship would have progressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Dogs also make better companions than most women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:scratchhead:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dog person here, not those small yappy mutes. I like dogs like this one:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Akita mix?


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Cats steal the breath from sleeping babies. You all know that right?


Haha i learned that on a Sopranos episode from Paulie Walnuts.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Eagle3 said:


> Haha i learned that on a Sopranos episode from Paulie Walnuts.


It's true.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Akita mix?



Hapa (Hawaiian for mixed): half husky half German Shepard, one blue eye one brown eye.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

--Hard for someone who likes both about equally (Three cats and three dogs) to comment.

The article seems more applicable to people with a very strong preference for one over the other.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a fifth dog in Maison Mal Chien now. Totally atypical; a Yorkie-Maltese who is the boss of all Dogs. One Dog to rule them all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> Dog person here, not those small yappy mutes. I like dogs like this one:


Awww look at that poopy! lol


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I like cats. 

Dogs have owners, cats have staff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Actually, I like them both!

With XW#1, we had a registered Bassethound, who I loved beyond measure! We also had an ugly-a$$ed stray cat that I found alongside the Southwest Freeway in Houston!

As for my RSXW, she was an avid collector of dogs and cats as we had four dogs and five cats. The dogs were outdoor and the cats continuously roamed in and out of the house! 

While loving, the cats weren't very well trained as they often pi$$ed on things other than in the litter box ~ like right up in the middle of a big magnificent stainless steel Kitchen Aid gas stove, in a magnificent old turn of the century mansion!

You simply haven't lived until you get a whiff of that most aromatic fragrance! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> And your attitude is why I wouldn't waste my time with a woman who doesn't like dogs. Thankfully my gf is also a dog lover and my dog adores her. If she didn't like dogs or my dog didn't like her there is no way the relationship would have progressed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. Be with who you are compatible with and for me it is not a man with a dog.


----------



## Basic"FairyDust"Love (Nov 19, 2014)

T&T said:


> :scratchhead:


Crazy isn't it. He actually let's his dog have the final say on choosing his girlfriend.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dogs are OK.

Cats are awesome.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Based on my avatar I either love dogs or love love cats so much it makes me want to eat puppies. Guess which one .


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I like the picture. 

The dog being 'Hey, what are you about?'

The cat responding, 'Back up'. Paw poised elegantly at the ready to swipe if needed.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

A different kind of cat but still love this pic lol ...


----------

